
See those Trello cards you haven't touched in X - ibstudios
http://www.reportsfortrello.com
======
ibstudios
Want to see the just the yellow labeled cards that are in the same list across
20 boards?

I just added a low friction way to see such things.

PS - Sorry world for the bug that took me 6mo to fix. There should be less
errors.

------
apipublishers
This tracking only works when cards have been moved onto the "doing" list and
off it?

